# Some Decals I just finished up for next season :)



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Do...want...


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

VRtotheSix said:


> Do...want...


 x2 

Where can we order them?


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

me. want.


----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

um 
"better *THAN* coilovers"


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

xnoitaNx said:


> um
> "better *THAN* coilovers"


 lol, nice catch.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

omarquez510 said:


> lol, nice catch.


 X3, I'll have to send you a "FREEBIE" on catching that  


Shoot me a PM with your contact info / address :beer: 


I will be posting them up on the "air-ride decal" section on www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com shortly :thumbup:


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> X3, I'll have to send you a "FREEBIE" on catching that
> 
> 
> Shoot me a PM with your contact info / address :beer:
> ...


 ah beat me to it.


----------



## A4-Rob (Dec 2, 2009)

Me want! Shipping to uk available?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

xnoitaNx said:


> um
> "better *THAN* coilovers"


 damnit, i was just about to point it out. lol . Got beat to the punch.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, I ship to Canada, Belgium, and the UK :thumbup: (Shipping is not cheap, but I throw in some goodies to make up for it)

"FREE SHIPPING" to anyone in the continental US... And the decals are now available here: www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com

Thanks again :beer:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Yes, I ship to Canada, Belgium, and the UK :thumbup: (Shipping is not cheap, but I throw in some goodies to make up for it)
> 
> "FREE SHIPPING" to anyone in the continental US... And the decals are now available here: www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com
> 
> Thanks again :beer:


 Do want. :thumbup:


----------



## xnoitaNx (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, no freebie necessary  
Just looking out for an entrepreneur. 
Wouldn't want you to unveil product to the public with incorrect grammar.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i want the airride equipped. NOW. 

haha. 

"you were right to go lower" sticker. make them


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

nap83 said:


> i want the airride equipped. NOW.
> 
> haha.
> 
> "you were right to go lower" sticker. make them


 Shoot me a PM, I can custom make them for you in a ton of colors :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

liking it


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

hunterkb said:


> PM'd


 Replied :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

I like that first one


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Shoot me a PM, I can custom make them for you in a ton of colors :thumbup:


 ordered. 

ill shoot ya a pm about the stickers when i get some extra cash in paypal... things have been hectic. :beer:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

All Set, I'll take care of ya :thumbup:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

Great customer service and product here :thumbup:


----------



## bluerinse (Aug 26, 2010)

Ordered mine yesterday!!  can't wait to recieve them over here in the UK! 

Loved the website dude, already planning my next purchase!


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

bluerinse said:


> Ordered mine yesterday!!  can't wait to recieve them over here in the UK!
> 
> Loved the website dude, already planning my next purchase!


 Shipped out first thing this morning :thumbup: (Please send me a picture when you put them on the car, I'd like to add them to the gallery).

Thanks Again for all the support! 

Here was the decal I made for last years 2010 "Air-Affair 3"


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Pm's Replied :thumbup:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

hi,

is it possible to combinied decals styles??

sent you a IM

reg Kevin


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

vw-supreme said:


> hi,
> 
> is it possible to combinied decals styles??
> 
> ...


I can make almost any "Custom" decal you can imagine :thumbup:

PM replied.

Kevin


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wonderful...

thank you.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

all pm's replied :thumbup:


----------

